# 2.0 LUZ Diesel Engine Replacement Discussion (2014-15 Gen 1)



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> I’ve searched but not found any threads dealing with this. Has anyone had to put a new engine in their Gen 1 Cruze Diesel? How did it go, thoughts, suggestions?
> 
> What would it cost to replace the LUZ (2.0 Diesel)? I’ve seen used low-mileage engines out there for under $2K USD. How much for a new crate motor. Do they exist?
> 
> ...


On same vehicle?

The price of a used Diesel engine will vary heavily on what’s included. Unfortunately that leads to idiots reselling stripped motors at a premium.

A used engine... Moderate to low miles.... With ECM, DPF, turbo, etc... About $3000ish.

Minus turbo and dpf about $1500 which is very standard.

Minus ECM about $1000

Minus other stripped parts you can easily get around to about $500 for a used engine.

Note this is what an engine is WORTH not necessarily what the listing may be. I have overpaid for engines previously and in those cases they can send the missing stuff by mail or come pick up their engine.

Anyway just use the previous ECM. Easier that way. No programming.


You can get these engines new as crate in Europe in the $2000 range but good luck with that.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cost as in someone else doin it for you?

cant see crate motor seeing as it was only sold for 2yrs

are you deleted?....i was wondering what happens say i total my car, but motor is good.....can i put that motor in a different body what with the tune bein vin matched and all


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

if youve got no metal in oil, theres no wear

if you got proper oil pressure, youre good

or while you got the pan off to change the seal, check the mains, but if youve passed the first two, should be golden

good chance to clean out any sludge that might be in your pan at this point


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Just the engine cost, snipesy’s response was perfect. I wonder if anyone here has had to replace their Gen 1 2.0 diesel yet? Thought someone had put over 300,000 miles on one...

So it sounds like the swap can be done from say, a salvaged vehicle, to another without having to change the ECM. That would resolve any delete/VIN programming issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i think a high miles owner is gonna spend more on fixing emissions than anything else, dpf was touted as a 200,000 mile lifespan....thats mucho bucks....and the what 5 sensors...., same with injectors...theyll cost a pretty penny


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just because I'm never satisfied with stock, anyone know what our bottom end supports in terms of power? What, if anything, is forged in this engine from the factory?

Because, you know, there's an Opel with this engine...but with a "Bi-Turbo" setup (I'm thinking they're in series)...

I'd also be curious to see how the "Wicked Wheel" does. It doesn't seem to imply that it requires any different tuning (and I suppose that makes sense, since it's all relative to what the sensors are reading).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Just because I'm never satisfied with stock, anyone know what our bottom end supports in terms of power? What, if anything, is forged in this engine from the factory?
> 
> Because, you know, there's an Opel with this engine...but with a "Bi-Turbo" setup (I'm thinking they're in series)...
> 
> I'd also be curious to see how the "Wicked Wheel" does. It doesn't seem to imply that it requires any different tuning (and I suppose that makes sense, since it's all relative to what the sensors are reading).


the weak point is the trans 332ft/lbs

same trans was in the 2012 regal gs...270 hp 295 ft/lb


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's fine - on that same note - what options exist to build the trans? Trifecta's put down 324 lb/ft of torque at the wheels with just their tune (and the full emissions suite still intact and active).

The question about the engine still applies, just assume the trans isn't the weak link (I'd imagine there are a good few Regal GS's putting out _well_ over stock in terms of power/torque, and I haven't heard of rampant transmission failures - though it's not something I look for, either).


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If anyone is curious - brand new part # 55584313 - Around $5,000. GM still has them listed in their e-catalog so new should still be available.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> That's fine - on that same note - what options exist to build the trans? Trifecta's put down 324 lb/ft of torque at the wheels with just their tune (and the full emissions suite still intact and active).
> 
> The question about the engine still applies, just assume the trans isn't the weak link (I'd imagine there are a good few Regal GS's putting out _well_ over stock in terms of power/torque, and I haven't heard of rampant transmission failures - though it's not something I look for, either).


I've only seen performance parts for the Volvo version tfsc80 or similar, Lotsa souped up valve bodies etc...no idea how much of that is transferable to ours

Yeah my delete tune is supposedly +50/50


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The other route I've always wondered about, especially it fits in the Verano, is whether or not a built F40 would be something that works...

Not that it would be an option for us - my wife wouldn't be overly pleased if I changed her car over to a 6-speed manual, of which she has no interest in driving.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@boraz you mention 2 other CT members had LUZ engine failures...do we know whether the engines were fixed or replaced or cars were just scrapped?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> @boraz you mention 2 other CT members had LUZ engine failures...do we know whether the engines were fixed or replaced or cars were just scrapped?


Dunno

Never saw the @Gator post aboot his at 255k miles

@Sygma6 has a thread aboot his 90k miles

@Tomko might know more aboot @Gator


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> Dunno
> 
> Never saw the @Gator post aboot his at 255k miles
> 
> ...


In the circumstances @Gator deemed it best not to pursue repair. However, had he known of this seal issue, I suspect that he would have replaced his seal at least once as a preventative measure. He was rigorous in his maintenance and never let anything slip. He really liked his CTD and was deeply disappointed to loose it. He still misses it today.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> @boraz you mention 2 other CT members had LUZ engine failures...do we know whether the engines were fixed or replaced or cars were just scrapped?


So is she still running?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> So is she still running?


My CTD? Yep still logging 600 miles a week on I-10. Just shy of 170K. 

Diesels are awesome road warriors.


----------

